# The plague of Ostermark



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter one: prologue

Ostermark: A farming Province with constant run ins with orcs, goblins and of course the latest peasant revolt (quelled with record time I may add.)

The county in particular (to which is the main focus of this tale) Is a small area called Rottberg a dingy little town of vagrants and mercenaries, it is overseen by a company of the Ostermark military lead by general Dietfried Heike and second in command: captain Artur Torsten. There is crime and death not to mention business thats where the mercenaries come in one notable one: Richard the ballsy so named for killing a giant with a dagger is a main player in this fucked up game of risque.

It was 4:30 am when Captain Torsten Barged into Richard's "hunting house" "On behalf of General Heike I would like to hire you for a....job one that involves the undead" The captain drops a large bag of coin on the table "That's alot of gold! But what exactly do you mean Undead?" the solder standing by the captain replies "We have word that a vampire may be in the area." Alright sounds good I'm in BOYS YOU IN TOO?!" close to thirteen men walk out of the various doors in the shop one man walks forward and grunts out "yeah tell us where to go and that bloodsucker's dead" End Prologue


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter two: Dark Premonitions 

The next day at about quarter to six the town was awoken by a loud scream, it sounded like a woman. About twelve to fifteen men ran out with spears and swords. They arrived to their destination minutes later to find a massacre of at least twenty bodies. "By Sigmar's hammer! You three go back to the captain and tell him we need more men. We need to find what did this!" 

The solders were searching the area when more solders came. They then scoured the area. Back at the town the captain sees Richard in the marketplace he walks closer and hands him a map. Richard vanishes into the crowd and arrives to where the solders are. The Captain arrives soon after. It is night fall before something happens. "Durch die Energie, die mir bewilligt worden ist und den Fluch, der mich verbindet einzuziehen, zerstöre ich diese unverschämten Dummköpfe!" The captain stops looks around and hears the screams of his men. The captain lights his torch looking around for this beast of the night. All he finds are the many bodies of his men "WHERE ARE YOU BEAST!ZEIGEN SIE SICH!!!" the torch goes out, a figure appears behind him "I'm here."


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter three: Run like hell

Richard runs back to the town, hearing the screams of captain Tortsen. "This job doesn't fucking pay enough!" Richard reaches the town to see that the Goblins of the Lizzad Untaz are attacking the town! General Heike is directing the battle atop his prized warhorse. Mazarut (the goblin in charge) is killing stragglers from his cave squig: "Git Bita" 

End ch 3


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

ch 4 Matilda mother


Richard runs for his "hunting house" general Heike calls out for captain Tortsen. "Artur! Artur! Where are you!?" Richard changes his course to the general. "General Heike! General Heike! Artur is....dead." Richard says solemnly "Oh!? Well there's no time for grieving, Mazarut and his goblins are pushing for the town center." A solder; Günter Lipfert, overheard, Gunter was under Artur's command for the last eight years. And now he was dead. Gunter was devastated, so much so that he slipped into an unconscious memory.

"It was six years ago.........."

Artur was standing in the village of Frattsterg, commanding his men in training exercises. "EINS Zwei DREI Streik! EINS Zwei DREI Streik! EINS Zwei DREI Streik! KEEP IT GOING MEN!" Artur was interrupted by an uninvited guest.

end 4


----------

